# How's the pre-season scouting going?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How have you guys been doing? Finding the deer you want? Getting some good pictures?

Let's hear some stories! Maybe some trail camera pictures!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Watching two gross boone deer, sheds were picked up from both of them. Should be interesting, they are predictable right now, but it doesn't take much for the switch to turn on & their moving during the middle of the night. We'll see what happens, two spots will produce a great deer none the less, but I would love to score on one of those bucks. I've noticed a lot of does without fawns this year, must have been a lot of deer aborted from the harsh winter. Good luck guys, only a few more weeks!--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Got out again tonight, and while scouting talking, we decided this year is going to be awsome! Just alot of things coming into place, as all the corn in the area was up well past rifle, non of the large bucks were taken last fall.... that we know, and we would! As well as it is the right crop rotation year for our fields, and a few fields that we can't hunt are sitting with no crops this year! We have been seeing more deer in a night then we would in weeks of scouting! Cover wise it is going to be like hunting after harvest! Should make it a real nice early season! Saw some good bone as well! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

We pulled this off one of my brother's cams last weekend. This is the only picture we've gotten of a decent deer so far. Hopefully he puts a little more height on him.










Been putting on a few miles as well. Brett, we were on the edge of your northern grounds last Saturday. There isn't crap around there for deer, I would stay in Bismarck.

Overall we've seen a lot of decent deer, maybe a couple shooters, but nothing to get too excited about yet. I still have tons of work to do. I have yet to hang a stand around Jtown, and many more to move around up North. I think I need to change my scouting tactics. A guy should start scouting for unposted land. If/when I eventually come across some then I will start scouting that land for deer. 

Rifle hunting will be interesting. I will be hunting on unfamiliar ground this year. Been seeing lots of potential there. :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

No real shooters on cam yet. But some with great potential. One I am keeping an eye on right now the rack needs to grow. But it still has bulbs on the end. Look no where near the but in the other post. But here are some pics.....not showing any of the buck... :wink:










Love it when they look right into the cam.










The food plot is in....hopefully these yearlings can beef up.










I wonder if this is the same one in the top pic?










Wrong date on pic....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh what the H..... I will show one of the buck with potential....

Have to look close it is away from camera and it is at night....










The other pics I have of it are of it 1/4 away. Not good pics of the rack. But still a young deer. Next few weeks hopefully get better pics. So I can see its real potential.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been scouting for a while now and just last weekend I've been starting to see all the big boys show up. 
I have also noticed that alot of the does don't have fawns this year.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

just got the camera out so hopefully have some pics in a few days! Out scouting on Sunday night and had two cow moose at 50 yds. Went two more miles and came up on a bachelor group of 15 bucks...all 1 and 2 yr olds - At least cool to see though!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Got a the trail camera out before the rain friday at about 5 p.m and had the top pic about 4 hrs later.....


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Good looking Trail Cam pics guys... Good luck this season...


----------



## Focker (Dec 13, 2008)

Can't wait to let the new Reezen rip!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Focker said:


> Can't wait to let the new Reezen rip!


Hmmm, seems I've seen these before in an email....
Nice pictures Brian.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haven't even been out yet. My landlord offered to let me hunt some property down by Butte. Know nothing about it... Found it on google, looks like a lot of fields w/ no creek bottoms so it doesn't look terribly promising. Going to get down after my shifts this week and check it out and hopefully find a spot to hang a camera...


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Checked a couple more camera's today and was pleasantly surprised to get a few pics of a good 10 pt and a few other bucks - hopefully they stick around for another month!!!!! Counting down the days...


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MDV89 said:


>


Good Lord, whatta buck!!!!


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just hung a cam today, we'll see. I'm on a hard learning curve out here. Hard for me to predict their movements... Ill check it next week.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Just hung a cam today, we'll see. I'm on a hard learning curve out here. Hard for me to predict their movements... Ill check it next week.


Just try to put as many factors in your favor as you can - funnels, trails intersecting, and food sources. I also like to put out some loose mineral or a salt block (sticks out like a soar thumb and deer love it) or something to get them closer for good pics. I'm sure everyone does it a bit different but that's my .02


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MDV89 said:


> ImpalaSSpeed96 said:
> 
> 
> > Just hung a cam today, we'll see. I'm on a hard learning curve out here. Hard for me to predict their movements... Ill check it next week.
> ...


Not much woods where I'm at... Rye on the one side, lots of corn on the other piece and around, not sure what it is on the back side. I ended up putting it towards the end of a finger along the corn. Apple tree not far away too. Not ripe though... Eh, we'll see.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tried to upload em on here, but I guess they are to big. Not real sure how to resize them other then putting them on PB then here. Got 1100 pictures of moving grass, I was not happy. Almost has my batteries dead, and I didn't take any out there cause its only been out a week. Might have to go back tomorrow or tuesday to put new batteries in. Only two deer, so i got lucky... One doe and this dude. Guessing he's real young, but for me, still a definite shooter.


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice buck Tim


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice deer......I see the flash doesn't bother that guy.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You need to weed whack that grass.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> You need to weed whack that grass.


LOL, I told you I don't know what I'm doin out here BBJ!!! Yea, for sure would have been nice to not have killed my batteries... But I moved the cam anyway. Only two pics, so I decided to scope out another side of the property. A better setup IMO anyway so i def want to see whats movin along the edge of the field over there anyway. I'm gonna take a day next week and go sit the road at night to see where they might be bedding.


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Good luck Tim, glad to see you found a good place to hunt this fall... Hope you do well...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > You need to weed whack that grass.
> ...


Nice buck there tim! I still need to get out scouting and such; cant wait!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nodak Hunter said:


> Good luck Tim, glad to see you found a good place to hunt this fall... Hope you do well...


I don't know about that... Its small and there is someone else out there I have to get in touch with. Its better than nothing, but I definitely still want to find some other spots to hunt.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

you going to be in Bismarck anytime soon for anything tim?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not really plannin on it...


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pulled a couple of cameras a few days ago and didn't have much except some small bucks and does - the kicker though is i got a pic of a black bear, a coyote, a fox, and some racoons. Thats what I love about trail cameras - you never know what your going to see!


----------

